# Yes, I'm new



## dvdbtm1012 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi, Just logged on to this and not quite sure which forum to go to. 
I built a small recording studio behind my house which is about the size of a one car garage. I don't really know much about frequencies and things related but trying to learn. I've learned some useful tips from Ethan Winer on the internet about Bass traps vs. diffusers. My question is....Is there anything I can download that would help me measure the soundwaves in my control room so that I can get the correct placement of traps and diffusers?
My control room is only about 10ft. wide x 14ft. long. with angled walls and a ceiling that slopes up from 8ft. to 9.5 ft. (I could post a drawing if that would help) Not very big I know but it's all I have to work with.
Any help or advice would be appreciated. 
Thanks lddude:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you looked at REW?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

REW is great for measuring. 

For treatment, you'll first need broadband bass control and reflection treatments. Potentially also something on the front wall to address any boundary issues due to the size of the room. Posting a pic with dimensions would help - please also include the height direction

Bryan


----------



## dvdbtm1012 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks, I don't have any room dimension software so I'll have to draw a crude pic of the room dimensions. I'll get one on here as soon as I can. (probably tommorrow)
I already have some bass traps in all the corners and a 4ft.x 8ft. cloud on the ceiling as well as some smaller traps on the walls at most of the reflection points.. Still working on building some more as well as some diffusers.
I appreciate the reply, thanks 
David


----------



## dvdbtm1012 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll check it out.
Thanks
David


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Sketch doesn't need to be anything fancy. You can even just do a napkin sketch and scan it in.


----------

